# Suche: Fitnessprogramm

## BlackEye

Hallo!

Kennt jemand von euch ein brauchbares Programm für sportliche Aktivitäten?

Ich laufe, fahre Rad und betreibe Krafttraining. Mir schwebt da jetzt ein Programm vor, mit dem ich meine Übungen beim Krafttraining (welche Übung, welche Gewichte, wie viel Wiederholungen, etc), beim Laufen (welche Strecke, Zeit, HF(avg), HF(max), etc) und Rad fahren (welche Strecke, Zeit, HF(avg), HF(max), V(avg), etc..) abspeichern kann.

Kennt jemand ein solches Progrämmchen?

Besten Dank und Grüße,

Martin

----------

## derFrank

Ich fahre auch Rad und laufe, und suche auch nach so einer Software um Buch über die Trainingseinheiten zu führen.

Derzeit helfe ich mir da mit einer lieblos zusammengenagelten OpenOffice (Calc) Tabelle aus, in die ich einfach die relevanten Werte untereinander eintrage.

Nicht grade das was ich mir vorstelle, aber für den Moment OK.

Auf lange Sicht wäre es aber angebracht das mal durch etwas professionelleres zu ersetzen. Ein GUI-Frontend das die Daten in eine richtige Datenbank schreibt beispielsweise, dann könnte man auch direkt die GPS-Logs  o.ä. anhängen. 

Falls jemand so was kennt würde mich das auch brennend interessieren.

----------

## toj

Nicht gerade ein Fitnessprogramm, aber für sportliche Aktivitäten mit dem Rad und vermutlich auch als Läufer eignet sich http://mytourbook.sourceforge.net/mytourbook

----------

## BlackEye

bübsch hübsch...

zu schade das ich kein gps an meiem rad habe... Wo gibts denn sowas? Und was kostet sowas?

Kann ich mir bestimmt nicht leisten. Bin froh das ich ein Boardcomputer an meinem Rad habe das mit meinem Polar-Gurt zusammen arbeitet

----------

## derFrank

MyTourBook sieht interessant aus. Werde ich mir mal genauer ansehen müssen ob das im täglichen Einsatz taugt.

@BlackEye bzgl. GPS: Ich hab keinen GPS-Radcomputer o.ä., sondern nehme gelegentlich einfach meinen GPS-Logger mit wenn ich Rad fahre oder laufe. Die kosten nicht die Welt (<50€) und eignen sich um die Strecken später am PC nachzuvollziehen und ggf. auf Openstreetmap hochzuladen.

----------

## BlackEye

kannst Du einen GPS-Logger empfehlen der sich für sportliche Aktivitäten eignet?

Sollte je etwas sein was sich einigermaßen bequem tragen lässt oder was nicht zu groß ist. Bin mir auch gerade nicht so sicher auf was ich da achten muss bei den technischen Details.

----------

## derFrank

Also ich hab einen iBlue 747 GPS Logger mit MTK-Chipsatz, der lässt sich mit gpsbabel über USB auslesen (z.B. als gpx-Track für bspw. qlandkartegt oder kml für GoogleEarth). 

Zur Empfangsqualität kann ich nichts sagen, da ich keine Vergleichswerte habe, denke aber das da schon recht genaue Werte empfangen/aufgezeichnet werden (Im sehr dichten Wald wirds halt etwas ungenauer, aber das ist wohl normal). Lediglich die Höhenangaben stimmen nicht mit den tatsächlichen Gegebenheiten überein, iirc war da immer eine Differenz von ~ +50m, was wahrscheinlich irgendwie mit der Konfiguration oder dem gpsbabel-Parametern zusammenhängt.

Der Akku hat bei einzelnen Touren noch nicht schlapp gemacht (angegeben sind 20+h Betriebszeit, so lange halt ichs nicht auf dem Rad im Sattel aus  :Wink:   ) und auch der Speicher reicht für einiges an Wegpunkten (laut Beschreibung 16MB für 100 000 Wegpunkte).  Ansonsten hat das Gerät noch BlueTooth an Bord, hab ich nicht am PC, aber als GPS-Maus am Handy funktioniert das.

Negativer Punkt: Die Konfiguration hab ich einmalig über die Windows-Software mit Virtualbox bzw. von einem Windows-PC aus gemacht (Logging-Abstände bzw. Zeitintervalle).

Von den Abmessungen her lässt sich das Gerät problemlos in einer kleinen Tasche, bspw. Rückentasche am Radtrikot verstauen, in etwa so die Größe einer Mini-Notebook-Maus.

Hoffe das hilft erstmal weiter..

----------

## BlackEye

Das hört sich schon mal gut an. Meine erste Recherche ging zu diesem Gerät hier (RoyalTek RGM-3800):

http://www.amazon.de/RoyalTek-1368793-RGM-3800-GPS-Datenlogger/dp/B000VG34ZG/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I2G23R6VJH4JO0&colid=87AF1F5A4XKL

Gelesen habe ich aber viel über den wintec wbt-201 oder den neueren wintec wbt-202. Beider kosten aber >100€. 

Dein Gerät hat den MTK High Sensitivity Chipsatz

Der RoyalTek den Sirf III 20 Kanal Chipsatz

Bin jetzt absolut überfragt was hier stand der Technik ist

Aber ich glaube http://www.haased.de/gps_ge/iblue-info.html wird mir helfen mich zu entscheiden. Danke für den Tip!

----------

## zyko

 *Quote:*   

> Derzeit helfe ich mir da mit einer lieblos zusammengenagelten OpenOffice (Calc) Tabelle aus, in die ich einfach die relevanten Werte untereinander eintrage.
> 
> Nicht grade das was ich mir vorstelle, aber für den Moment OK. 

 

Was genau stellst du dir denn vor? Das reine protokollieren geht imho in oocalc hervorragend. Geht es eher um automatisch generierte, elaborierte Auswertungen oder sowas? Evtl. könnte man das als Webanwendung realisieren.

----------

## UTgamer

Für die Rad-GPS Navifreunde ist gerade ein aktueller Spiegelbericht oben:

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,680915,00.html

Evtl interressiert es den ein oder anderen ja zum Thema.  :Wink: 

----------

## derFrank

 *zyko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was genau stellst du dir denn vor? Das reine protokollieren geht imho in oocalc hervorragend. Geht es eher um automatisch generierte, elaborierte Auswertungen oder sowas? Evtl. könnte man das als Webanwendung realisieren.

 

Wie gesagt, für den Moment reichen mir die Calc-Tabellen aus um die Zeiten bzw. gefahrenen km zu protokollieren und zu summieren.

Aufwändigere Statistiken würd ich da aber nicht mehr mit machen, obwohl Calc das sicherlich auch kann.

Ich denke da z.B an eine wochen/monatsweise Vergleiche der gefahrenen km, Zeiten und Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten, im Idealfall als leicht verdauliche Graphen oder ähnliches. 

Genaue Gedanken hab ich mir da aber auch noch gar nicht drüber gemacht. Das wäre sicherlich der erste Schritt hier mal Gedanken zu sammeln, was gemacht werden soll. BlackEye hatte ja eingangs auch schon mal verschiedenes erwähnt, wobei das wohl auch erstmal reines protokollieren betrifft.

Ob das ganze dann als Webanwendung realisiert wird oder eine Desktop-Anwendung daraus wird ist ja erstmal zweitrangig, wobei für den persönlichen Einsatz am eigenen PC ja keine überall zugreifbare Weboberfläche nötig wäre.

Gruß,

Frank

----------

## BlackEye

Ich habe mir heute auch den iBlue 747+ gekauft. Wird morgen geliefert. Bin schon gespannt.

Nach langem hin und her hab ich mich dann doch für den iBlue entschieden.

 *derFrank wrote:*   

> Also ich hab einen iBlue 747 GPS Logger mit MTK-Chipsatz, der lässt sich mit gpsbabel über USB auslesen
> 
> [...]
> 
> Lediglich die Höhenangaben stimmen nicht mit den tatsächlichen Gegebenheiten überein, iirc war da immer eine Differenz von ~ +50m, was wahrscheinlich irgendwie mit der Konfiguration oder dem gpsbabel-Parametern zusammenhängt.
> ...

 

Hast Du mal versucht die Daten mit dem bt747 herunter zu laden? Kann mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen dass diese Höhendifferenz mit der Software zusammen hängt, aber ein Versuch wäre es ja dann mal wert.

Konntest Du Deine Daten eigentlich im "MyTourbook" importieren? Auf deren Website steht, dass der gpx Import noch nicht voll ausgereift sein soll.

Grüße,

Martin

----------

